# A 22 motorway



## Tavira (Mar 18, 2011)

Any one leaving for the Algarve in the near future the toll on the A 22 is still not working as far as I no there is still no exact date set for it to start Brian........


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks Tavira. Would be grateful if you could keep us advised.


----------



## Tavira (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi all, if your leaving for the algarve in the very near future the tolls on the A22 motorway start on the 8th December, I have no idea at the moment were you obtain the necessary gadget to operate the electronic tolls, I hopefully will find out as soon as possible, if arriving in the Algarve from Spain you can exit at the Monte Gordo junction to avoid the tolls and then continue down the old EN 125 
Brian


----------



## surfiejim (Jun 21, 2006)

i was in a post office today near sagress and people were queueing to buy the tags. I don't know anymore, as we are leaving on the 7th. we don't need one.


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

Tavira said:


> Hi all, if your leaving for the algarve in the very near future the tolls on the A22 motorway start on the 8th December, I have no idea at the moment were you obtain the necessary gadget to operate the electronic tolls, I hopefully will find out as soon as possible, if arriving in the Algarve from Spain you can exit at the Monte Gordo junction to avoid the tolls and then continue down the old EN 125
> Brian


Many thanks for that, we will be leaving France on 8th December heading for the Algarve. Has there been any improvement on the EN125 yet as last year there was more pot holes than I have ever seen on any road.


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks Tavira. When you know, can you let us know where on the A22 the tolls actually start. Is it at Juntion 18? Not arriving in Portugal until the New Year but forewarned etc.


----------



## Tricky2 (Feb 10, 2008)

Hello, If you log on to www.algarveresident.com click on news there is an update.
Just returned home from there.
Rack


----------



## Tavira (Mar 18, 2011)

*camping Vila Real Portugal*

Wild camping is finished at Vila Real, to camp now there is a charge of 4€ per day: 15 days is 3.50€: and 30 days is at 3€ per day water and a dump point are provided and also electricity for one hour at a time . They tell me wi fi will be available next week : Brian....


----------

